# fare l'amore



## kroppslotion

Salve a tutti; vi ringrazio ancora per il rapido supporto circa l'eventuale traduzione spagnola dell'espressione "restare male". Ora propongo altri due casi: ahimé, solo i madrelingua sapranno sciogliere i miei dubbi. 
Nello specifico:


 la scrittrice, nella sua novella, ricorre spesso alla forma "fare l'amore"; questa è puntualmente tradotta dal traduttore spagnolo (scusate il poliptoto ) come "tener amores con alguien. Es.: Margherita faceva l'amore con l'avvocatino Boly ---> Margarita tenìa amores con el abogadillo Boly. Che ne pensate, è corretta? 'Tener amores' traduce sul serio 'fare l'amore'? Oppure il traduttore utilizza una forma meno 'diretta', operando una censura? Nel dizionario, nisba.
--
Grazie davvero!


----------



## InterpreterALE

Fare l'amore è *hacer el amor*

"Margarita hacía el amor con el abogado Boly". In questo contesto (più poetico), l'altra traduzione è anche accettabile.

| A | L | E |


----------



## martin_baires07

InterpreterALE said:


> Fare l'amore è *hacer el amor*
> 
> "Margarita hacía el amor con el abogado Boly". In questo contesto (più poetico), l'altra traduzione è anche accettabile.
> 
> | A | L | E |


 
Sono d´accordo con questa risposta. L ´ espressione “tener o estar en amores con alguien” non è usata mai: è antiquata.​


----------



## kroppslotion

So che si tratta di sfumature; davvero, mille grazie !


----------



## rachele

Pero se trata de un texto "de otros tiempos", no es obvio que se traduzca con una expresión "de otros tiempos"?


----------



## martin_baires07

rachele said:


> Pero se trata de un texto "de otros tiempos", no es obvio que se traduzca con una expresión "de otros tiempos"?


 
Eso depende del traductor y el destino que tenga la traducción (para qué, por qué, dónde). Yo no creo que deba traducirse utilizando sólo expresiones que han caído en desuso, sólo porque fueron las utilizadas al momento de escribire el texto, en tanto se conserve el sentido original de la oración o frase.


----------



## kroppslotion

L'autrice, in un testo del 1895, scrive "fare l'amore"; il traduttore dovrebbe rispettare le scelte della scrittrice e non improvvisare dal nulla censure o quant'altro. Io trovo la sua resa con la locuzione "tener amores" estremamente fuori luogo, giacché "hacer el amor" esisteva e la stessa autrice vuole che si sia espliciti.


----------



## Neuromante

No significa "Hacía el amor"
Significa que mantenía una relación sentimental bastante seria, solo eso. No hay ninguna sutileza, más allá del hecho en que en aquella época nadie diría que se estaban acostando juntos, pero esto no implica que en realidad sí lo hicieran.


----------



## MOMO2

kroppslotion said:


> Salve a tutti; vi ringrazio ancora per il rapido supporto circa l'eventuale traduzione spagnola dell'espressione "restare male". Ora propongo altri due casi: ahimé, solo i madrelingua sapranno sciogliere i miei dubbi.
> Nello specifico:
> 
> 
> la scrittrice, nella sua novella, ricorre spesso alla forma "fare l'amore"; questa è puntualmente tradotta dal traduttore spagnolo (scusate il poliptoto ) come "tener amores con alguien. Es.: Margherita faceva l'amore con l'avvocatino Boly ---> Margarita tenìa amores con el abogadillo Boly. Che ne pensate, è corretta? 'Tener amores' traduce sul serio 'fare l'amore'? Oppure il traduttore utilizza una forma meno 'diretta', operando una censura? Nel dizionario, nisba.
> --
> Grazie davvero!


 

Ciao. Credo tu stia leggendo la traduzione di una novella di Grazia Deledda. E se pensiamo che "fare l'amore" in tempi passati significava "flirtare", "amoreggiare" e non come oggi "avere rapporti sessuali" (per amore), allora la traduzione mi sembra buona. Non mi sembra una censura.
Momo2



kroppslotion said:


> L'autrice, in un testo del 1895, scrive "fare l'amore"; il traduttore dovrebbe rispettare le scelte della scrittrice e non improvvisare dal nulla censure o quant'altro. Io trovo la sua resa con la locuzione "tener amores" estremamente fuori luogo, giacché "hacer el amor" esisteva e la stessa autrice vuole che si sia espliciti.


 
Ciao. Scusa non mi è chiaro cosa tu intenda. Pensi che Grazia Deledda intendesse che i due andavano a letto insieme? Perché se è così mi sentirei di dissentire. I nostri nonni italiani dicevano "fare l'amore" o "fare all'amore" intendendo che i due soggetti erano innamorati reciprocamente. 
Momo2


----------



## kroppslotion

Davvero? Ne sei sicuro/a? Dovrei controllare su qualche vecchio dizionario... , posterò appena scoprirò.


----------



## MOMO2

kroppslotion said:


> Davvero? Ne sei sicuro/a? Dovrei controllare su qualche vecchio dizionario... , posterò appena scoprirò.


 
Altrimenti potresti domandare a qualche persona anziana 
Momo2


----------



## Neuromante

O a Verdi.
Se nos sbaglio questo termino si usa in La Traviata


----------



## kroppslotion

Non esiste un dizionario storico on line dell'italiano? Il DRAE, ad esempio, mette a disposizione le sue edizioni storiche, dal 1700 in poi.


----------



## rachele

Sono assolutamente sicura che i nostri nonni, e anche genitori se non troppo giovani, usavano l'espressione "fare l'amore" o "fare all'amore" non per indicare l'atto sessuale ma solo per dire "ha il fidanzato". Nella mia famiglia si chiedeva parlando dei ragazzi "E con chi fa l'amore?" o si diceva "Sai che fa l'amore con..." Lungi dal riferirsi alla vita sessuale!!


----------



## InterpreterALE

Después de tanta discusión sobre el tema, una sugerencia más, que pasaría si esto se tradujera como:

_Margarita estaba de *amoríos* con el abogadillo Boly_.

*Estar de amoríos* o *tener amoríos* con alguien indica que estaban teniendo una aventura romantica, un _affair_, que eran amantes, y sigue en el contexto literario de la epoca.

| A | L | E |


----------



## gatogab

martin_baires07 said:


> Eso depende del traductor y el destino que tenga la traducción (para qué, por qué, dónde). Yo no creo que deba traducirse utilizando sólo expresiones que han caído en desuso, sólo porque fueron las utilizadas al momento de escribire el texto, en tanto se conserve el sentido original de la oración o frase.


Allora traduciamo 'La Divina Comedia' oppure 'Don Quijote' con i modi di dire del 21mo.secolo.
gg


----------



## MOMO2

Neuromante said:


> O a Verdi.
> Se nos  non sbaglio questo termino  termine / quest'espressione si usa in  ne La Traviata


 

Momo2



gatogab said:


> Allora traduciamo 'La Divina Commedia' oppure 'Don Quijote' il "Don Chisciotte" con i modi di dire del 21mo. XXI secolo.
> gg


 

 Momo2


----------



## francis_tuc

E' semplice la cosa: fare l'amore significa "hacer el amor"; "tener amores" può essere confuso perchè non necessariamente fa riferimento all'amore fisico.


----------



## MOMO2

rachele said:


> Pero se trata de un texto "de otros tiempos", no es obvio que se traduzca con una expresión "de otros tiempos"?


 

Hola Martin de Baires,

perdona pero no estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices (si entiendo bien lo que dices).

Siendo el texto de "otros tiempos" la escritora italiana no quiso decir que Margarita y el abogado Boly tenían relaciones físicas. Entonces el traductor tuvo en cuenta tanto el modo de hablar de comienzos del siglo pasado como lo que la autora quiso decir.

Si la expresión "fare l'amore" ha cambiado en los años y significa hoy día "tener relaciones sexuales" (con o sin amor) no podemos decir hoy que Margarita y Boly así lo hicieran. Porque no es lo que Grazia Deledda quiso decir.

Feliz 2009 y hasta pronto.
Momo2


----------



## nuevoestudiante

rachele said:


> Sono assolutamente sicura che i nostri nonni, e anche genitori se non troppo giovani, usavano l'espressione "fare l'amore" o "fare all'amore" non per indicare l'atto sessuale ma solo per dire "ha il fidanzato". Nella mia famiglia si chiedeva parlando dei ragazzi "E con chi fa l'amore?" o si diceva "Sai che fa l'amore con..." Lungi dal riferirsi alla vita sessuale!!


 
Rachele dice bene. L'espressione, di area centro-meridionale, era  di uso  comune fino agli anni cinquanta quando fu sostituita, in una accezione parziale, da "flirtare", un anglicismo anch'esso oggi travolto da nuove espressioni che direi più sapide (per usare un eufemismo) e quindi ormai quasi in disuso. L'A. oggi avrebbe forse utilizzato "amoreggiare".

_________________________________

*NEC CUM SPE NEC CUM METU*


----------



## Fray Luis

En español "hacer el amor" tampoco tenía una connotación sexual en la primera mitad del siglo veinte. La revolución sexual trajo consigo, como en otros idiomas, un nuevo sentido para "hacer el amor", "fare la amore", etc., produciéndose por la influencia del inglés el mismo cambio semántico que se había obrado con "making love".


----------



## gatogab

Fray Luis said:


> En español "hacer el amor" tampoco tenía una connotación sexual en la primera mitad del siglo veinte. La revolución sexual trajo consigo, como en otros idiomas, un nuevo sentido para "hacer el amor", "fare la amore", etc., produciéndose por la influencia del inglés el mismo cambio semántico que se había obrado con "making love".


Fare l'amore.
gg


----------



## Neuromante

Que pena que no hablemos inglés en este foro ¿Verdad?


----------



## MOMO2

Posso apportare alcune correzioni?



Neuromante said:


> O a Verdi.
> Se nos non sbaglio questo termine si usa in ne La Traviata


 

Quando en italiano quieres decir "en" antes de un nombre que empieza con un artículo, pones "ne". Eso sirve para no tocar el nombre.
Hablando se nota menos pero escribiendo ésa es la regla.

Ciao e a presto.
Momo2


----------



## Lisutta

Perdonad, pero no se dice "hacerle el amor a alguien"?


----------



## MOMO2

Lisutta said:


> Perdonad, pero no se dice "hacerle el amor a alguien"?


 
Según mis recuerdos sí se dice. 
Pero yo soy antigua, hablo raro. Igual ya no se usa la expresión 

Momo2


----------

